# My dove



## nikol witch (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello to all,i am new to the forum, i find it useful and very interesting, pigeons and doves are quite cuties and interesting birds.
My name is Nikol and i am from Athens/Hellas.
I own many birds.
I have 7 AMAZING cute Cockatiels in a variety of mutations.
Also i have a Triton Cockatoo he is very very very cute and clever, and very playful also and i have also a Collared Dove.
I found her when she was almost a baby on the road and i took her,with some help from a family friend who owns many pigeons, i fed her, medicated her and today she is a sweet female girl who lives in my balcony.
I set her free when she was grown up,she left and flied around the area where i live, but she returned back...everyday she flies away and always returns back, she lets me toucing her and squuzeeing her, everyday there is of course food for her and water and i made a big nest for her where she rests when it rains, when the sun burns,she sleeps etc,i didn't want her in cage so i keep her in that way,she does not like my Cockatoo but she likes my Cockatiels...and my Cockatiels also likes her,when i have them out on their playstands she also goes there and climbs up.
She is a very sweet Dove.
These birds here in Hellas can be found everywhere,it is very common grey bird,but mine is not common it seems haha.
So here she is while she is eating,soon i will post more pics of her.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like either a Collared dove or an escaped Ringneck dove. I'm guessing Collared dove since you found her as a baby.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

She is a very sweet Brown Dove.


----------

